# barrel damage



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 5" target barrel for a .22 cal pistol. The gun cames with a 3" but I bought the 5" to increase accuracy; and it did help. This new 5" has less than 1000 rounds through it. A couple of months ago I let a friend take it to the range. When it left it was fine and when he returned all he said is that it's dirty and needs cleaned. It was clean when he left with it. I know, I know I should've cleaned it sooner but I didn't. I ususally clean em as soon as I get home. Anyway, yesterday I went to clean it and the .22 brush wouldn't even fit into the barrel. I put the brush inside the 3" to be sure I grabbed the right one and it fit fine, actually the brush is old and not as wide as a new one. I looked down the barrel and it looks like a chimney with black stuff on all sides. I can't even see the groves anymore. I tried to give it a little elbow grease to see if the black stuff would start to come off and it isn't. Is it possible that it is messed up because I didn't clean it after that one use? I don't know what material it's made of. Is it possible that I can fix it or someone can fix it? This thing was like new so I can't see one outing messing it up but maybe. I bought it through e-gunparts.com but I think it's been too long to ask them for help.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

When I first bought my Ruger many a many years ago I didnt know much about cleaning a Semi-Auto handgun(still dont know alot ) anyway I shot the heck out of this thing with only cleaning the barrel, I never cleaned around the slide and action, well it got dirty enough where the slide wouldnt go completely forward all the time, I took it to a local shop and much to my surprise he ran it under about as hot of water as he could stand to loosen up all the gunk, at first I thought oh my god your running my gun under the sink it will rust to pieces and he said that hot water would be ok, anyway it loosened up all the crap and I was able to clean her up, might work for your barrel??? but it also wouldnt hurt to take it to a shop and let them glance at it either.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

That's worth a try; thanks. It wasn't real expensive but I just don't want to buy another one when I already have one.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i used boiling water to clean my muzzleloader. gets the metal hot and dries very quick.you might want to try a .17 hmr brass brush first?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If that doesn't work try a foaming bore cleaner. I use it to clean old Military surplus rifles that haven't been cleaned in years and it works great


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

We used to use carb cleaner on our M60's and M249's. Just do not get it on any type of plastic.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advise guys. Sounds like the barrel still has a chance. Hope to get to it this weekend but there's some great football on, so we'll see


Thanks again


----------



## Davedacat (Apr 10, 2004)

should be easy to clean, just get some solvent that removes lead fouling just keep running soaked patches through it, let it sit a few minutes between treatings, if you get a good solvent you shouldn't need a wire brush... Midway USA will have something to fit the bill they are pretty good and ship fast... I would make sure I get lead and powder solvent not copper. I have never seen a solvent that works well on both. I know that Bore Tech Eliminator is the best solvent I have ever used, but never really tried it on lead but the bottle claims it works on lead, anything should remove it that is made to remove it... You can get the best solvent for 10 bucks... no need to damage your gun in a panic by try and error, just get something made for the job at hand. If you order solvent online .. pick up a few plastic brushes .. throw the brass ones away. I don't know of any chain store that sells the plastic brushes so online might be the best choice. Sorry I can't name a good lead solvent, been a long long time since I needed one.. All you have to do it take your time and let the solvents work harsh chemicals and scraping are never a good thing


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

try some "butches bore shine"


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ummmmmmm M249 id give my wife and a kidney to own one of those. Might even consider half my liver to sweeten the deal. 

What kind of ammo was he shooting thru it. I had a Ruger 10/22 that i shot for 5 years with out ever cleaning and i had very little build up in the barrel, rest of the gun was pretty well caked. Tell your buddy to quit buying cheat ass ammo. Get you some gun scrubber, and hornady oneshot.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

I've used Liquid Wrench with good results. Just keep it off any finished wood.


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

Take the barrel off and get a can of brake cleaner. Also, lighter fluid can be used to clean the hard to get to parts. Flood the frame with the lighter fluid (firing pin tunnel and such) and give the barrel a good spray with the brake cleaner. Both dissolve most any residue and dry quickly and leaves no trace behind. Then just clean as normal. A $17 .22 cal bore snake is also a God send for things like these...

ChazIcleanalotofgunsman321


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I wanted to thank all of you who offered suggestions to my problem. I used foaming bore cleaner, patches and a couple of brushes. It probably took literally 20 attempts but finally the barrel looks like 99% new. I really can't believe that under all that crap there was still a nice shiny finish. I think I will try brake cleaner and a new brush to get that last 1%. And to think that I thought about throwing this barrel away a couple of times. Thanks again.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Try Brake cleaner or engine degreaser on just the bore. plug it with a piece of cloth and let it soak a minute or two then try the brush. I have cleaned some SERIOUSLY crudded guns with these products. They work on cosmoline also.

Huntinbull


----------

